# Mogul Ski VS Twin Tip Test Part One



## skidmarks (Jan 17, 2012)

Last Sunday I went to Ski Sundown to meet with Jarrod Moss, Terrain Features Manager. We wanted to see if two top Mogul Skis, the Hart F-17 Classic and the K2 244 would be easier to ski in the bumps than Jarrod's usual twin tip ski of choice.


----------



## powbmps (Jan 18, 2012)

Sweet!  It may be off track, but any thoughts on the S5 that he is on (outside of the bumps)?

I just picked up a pair.

Thanks!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2012)

I took both of these skis out tonight.  Unfortunately the bumps were reflective, so I only got a chance to ski them on groomers.  Both were way quicker turners than my Head bump skis, they both seemed lighter too.  The Hart's have a lot of energy and really pop from turn to turn.  I'd really like to see how much I like them in bumps, but they sure were fun on the groomers.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I took both of these skis out tonight.  Unfortunately the bumps were reflective, so I only got a chance to ski them on groomers.  Both were way quicker turners than my Head bump skis, they both seemed lighter too.  The Hart's have a lot of energy and really pop from turn to turn.  I'd really like to see how much I like them in bumps, but they sure were fun on the groomers.



Hope you get a chance to check them out in some Moguls this Saturday. I thought the K2 244's were
Wedelicious! The Hart F-17 Classic carved like a GS Ski. 

More testing is in order!!!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> The Hart F-17 Classic carved like a GS Ski.



when i tried these last year that was what surprised me most. a fun ski outside the moguls.


----------



## Nick (Jan 19, 2012)

great vid skidmarks! You guys are producing some tight stuff!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Hope you get a chance to check them out in some Moguls this Saturday. I thought the K2 244's were
> Wedelicious! The Hart F-17 Classic carved like a GS Ski.
> 
> More testing is in order!!!



I will definitely try them out in the moguls Saturday if you have them there!  I'm heading out Friday night too, so I'll give them a spin then if they're still there.

I'm far from a gear expert, I haven't skied too many different kinds of skis, so I'll have to take your word that the F-17 is like a GS ski, but I can say that it was definitely fun on the groomers.  It makes me wonder if I'll like them in the bumps though.

Part of my enthusiasm for these skis might also be that they were actually tuned, compared to my typical never-been-tuned bump skis.  I dropped my Heads off for a tune at the Sundown shop last night, maybe I'll like them better when I get them back.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> Hope you get a chance to check them out in some Moguls this Saturday.



you guys going to have non-bump skis for demo on saturday too?


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 20, 2012)

We did our Demo X-Mass week. I'll have a few of next year's Atomic twins you can test out.


----------



## BMac (Jan 20, 2012)

I love the sign that says "moguls."  As if the big snowy bumps weren't a dead giveaway.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 23, 2012)

BMac said:


> I love the sign that says "moguls."  As if the big snowy bumps weren't a dead giveaway.



That's how we roll!  Some people around here need all the help they can get...


----------

